# What Am I Supposed To Do If Virus Blocks Admin Rights?



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

I dont have the problem now but my friend called me over to his house to fix the virus. I tried to use ComboFix, and it kept telling me "Access denied. You need administrative right to run this program." I fixed the virus by doing a format, but next time someone calls me over to fix their computer and the virus takes away admin rights what should I do?


EDIT: I also right clicked and selected "Run As Administrator". But no luck. Same problem.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome, *baseballboy64116* .

I recommend that you read this article…
*"NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* section of the forum.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; not back here in this one.*

When carrying out *The Malware Removal Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

After your system has been verified as clean, if your are still experiencing those problems come back here and we will assist you further.


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> Hello and welcome, *baseballboy64116* .
> 
> I recommend that you read this article…
> *"NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* section of the forum.
> ...


Thanks for the info but I didnt have a malware problem at first. U didnt understand my question. I asked that a virus took away my admin rights. How can I get those rights back. I also cant run any malware remover. How can I fix that? I have also tried ComboFix, nope. For my future I would like to know how to fix the problems above. I *DONT* HAVE THE PROBLEM CURRENTLY. I *fixed* it by doing a *reformat*.


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

bump.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have reformatted the system and still have these problems, then you're still infected.
A format doesn't wipe the entire disk clean - so in one of the areas that the format didn't touch there's probably a virus.

You have 2 choices - either post over in the malware forum as Undocked Windy has suggested, or zero the drive out and reinstall Windows (if the problem still exists after that, then it's most likely a hardware failure). This presumes that you've zero'd the drive out properly, and that you've installed Windows and all required drivers and updates properly.


----------



## Nofew (May 2, 2009)

Or the third choice and the answer to his quest, use an ESET recovery disk. You can use ESET to make a live-cd containing the anti-virus program and use that.

You can also hack yourself if you know a vulnerability that'll give the attacker admin privileges, or use some other live-cd or the recovery console to remove the virus.


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

*[SOLVED] What Am I Supposed To Do If Virus Blocks Admin Rights?*



Nofew said:


> Or the third choice and the answer to his quest, use an ESET recovery disk. You can use ESET to make a live-cd containing the anti-virus program and use that.
> 
> You can also hack yourself if you know a vulnerability that'll give the attacker admin privileges, or use some other live-cd or the recovery console to remove the virus.




Thanks man this is the answer I was lookling for


----------

